# Motorhome With Helicopter Garage



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I've seen it all now! Double-decker M/H with helicopter and 4 WD in garages!






Roger


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love it!  


Would not want one myself even if I could afford it. But he is obviously living his dream and I love that!

The europeean MH that sleeps 10 I hadn't seen before either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He obviously hasnt got a Mrs D. What a tip!

You think he would have tidied it up to be on the telly.


----------

